# Postfix nur intern versenden



## kzhou (25. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Postfix Mail Server am laufen. Dieser ist mit einem Exchange 2003 Mail Server verknüpft.

Nun möchte ich sagen, das Postfix nur an z.B 2 Domänen E-Mails verschicken darf. Diese wären

1. maxmustermann@firma.intern
2. tanja@firma.extern

der Relay Host ist auf firma.extern gestellt.

Das Problem ist, die user die auf dem Postfix server liegen sollen nur intern verschicken können. Der relay host ist auf exchange gestellt damit die user vom internen auch an die user vom exchange schicken können. Wenn ich jetz testweise eine e-mail an aaaaa@web.de sende, dann schickt er es über den Relayhost (exchange sever) nach draussen; das will ich nicht.

es muss doch ne möglichkeit geben, dass er die e-mails die NICHT an @firma.intern oder @firma.extern addressiert sind, gleich rausfiltert?!



gruß


----------



## Till (25. Nov. 2008)

Du könntest Folgendes versuchen:

Richte den Postfix so ein, dass er Emails für die Adressen firma.intern und firma.extern an den exchange server mittels transport maps weiter leitet.
Dann stell sicher, dass der Postfix kein weiteres Relaying erlaubt (z.B über mynetworks oder smtp authentifizierung). Jetzt sollte es jedem Benutzer nur noch möglich sein an diese beiden Domains zu versenden, da der Postfix email für andere Domains nicht an den exchnage weiterleitet.


----------



## kzhou (25. Nov. 2008)

super, hat geklappt

vielen dank


----------

